

Nokia N9: Is This the World’s Most Underrated Smartphone? - tellarin
http://www.lowyat.net/2013/01/03/2998/the-nokia-n9-is-this-the-worlds-most-underrated-smartphone/

======
bunderbunder
With how rocky the launches for all their Windows Phone devices have been, I
find myself wondering if Nokia might have done better sticking with MeeGo.
Though I've admittedly never tried using it; it just seems like it got a
warmer reaction than most other smartphone OSes do. Kind of like WebOS,
really. . .

At the very least I'd like to see them bring out the hardware again but with
WP8 instead of MeeGo. I find myself strangely attracted to Windows Phone as an
operating system. That attraction is pretty summarily destroyed, though, by
the thought of living with one of the hippos dressed as handsets that are sold
running it in my pocket all the time. By contrast, if I remember right the N9
was about the size of an iPhone. Maybe even a little bit smaller.

------
benjiweber
I've had one for a few months. Very impressed.

The swiping action to switch apps/launch new ones is very intuitive due to the
rounded screen edges.

It feels faster than my more powerful android phone. There's a pretty big
range of apps considering it's a niche phone. Including some decent 3d games,
spotify, kindle reader, tomboy note taking etc. A bigger selection than the
n900 had. There's an excellent terminal for using irssi on with an overlaid
keyboard that doesn't take any screen space.

There are of course downsides. It's an obsolete platform, so it's only a
matter of time before the browser is too old to use webapps. The email app
sucks compared to gmail.

~~~
tellarin
All I can say is that I kept agreeing with most of the article as I read it.

I do have a N9 and it is still the best phone I've had. Too bad it did not get
a proper fighting chance and now it is unsupported.

Let's see what Jolla brings as its "heir". ;)

